# Vape King - Gift Certificates now Available



## Stroodlepuff (11/6/15)

Hello Everybody

You can now purchase Gift Certificates on the Vape King website.

I am still trying to figure out a way for you to purchase them in store but for online simply click on the following link: http://www.vapeking.co.za/gift-certificates.html

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rafique (11/6/15)

can it be claimed at any store


----------



## Gizmo (11/6/15)

Rafique said:


> can it be claimed at any store



Yes it can


----------

